# Iban Mayo and Voelkler join new team



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

It's called Team Hype. Only overrated cyclists need apply. This is the team for cyclists who are long on camera time and short on abilities.

Iban Mayo - Best climber in the world????????????? C'mon. He's a non-factor who never should have been in the spotlight. Who cares if he's Basque and has a nice orange Orbea. He's got no game.

Thomas Voelkler - Puleaaase. Get this camera hog away from me. What an opportunistic ham! This guy got 100 times more air time than he deserves. Next.


Who else dare join Team Hype?
Danielson? Vaughters - who continues to hype himself after a bs career??


----------



## towerscum (Mar 3, 2006)

*The worst*

Al Troutwig.


towerscum


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Who's the young guy from Disco who just changed teams - Creed?


----------



## towerscum (Mar 3, 2006)

innergel said:


> Who's the young guy from Disco who just changed teams - Creed?


 Stimpy,you fat,bloated eeediot!  
Those two crack me up!

Ren 

towerscum


----------



## Under ACrookedSky (Nov 8, 2005)

francois said:


> Who else dare join Team Hype?


I nominate Rasmussen as their designated time trialist and also as their "go to" guy in a clutch.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Under ACrookedSky said:


> I nominate Rasmussen as their designated time trialist and also as their "go to" guy in a clutch.


Now that's good!!!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

towerscum said:


> Al Troutwig.
> 
> 
> towerscum


Ok, we have a team manager!

fc


----------



## Under ACrookedSky (Nov 8, 2005)

I am not sure if he should be a rider, but the team does need a morale officer and David Miller is the obvious man for the job. When the chips are down, the weather turns to crap, maybe one of the riders has even been involved in a crash with a race vehicle, who else could be relied upon for a pep talk that will stiffen the riders' spines along with their lips, urging them to continue on through adversity and never, ever quit?


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*was it Santiago Botero or AItor Gonzales*

or both the guys who were gonna be the 'next big thing?'

have to wait for the Giro but maybe we can sign Cunego as well


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

atpjunkie said:


> or both the guys who were gonna be the 'next big thing?'
> 
> have to wait for the Giro but maybe we can sign Cunego as well


roberto heras
floyd landis
tyler hamiliton


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

bas said:


> roberto heras
> floyd landis
> tyler hamiliton


heras and hamilton for sure. Tested positive too.

Waaaaay off base on Landis though. Jeez.

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

atpjunkie said:


> or both the guys who were gonna be the 'next big thing?'
> 
> have to wait for the Giro but maybe we can sign Cunego as well


Satntiago Botero. Won one big time trial and was all of a sudden overly hyped!

Cunego. Don't be talking about my boy in this thread. In his place, I'll offer up Gilberto Spumoni and his TDF exploits.

fc


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

francois said:


> Satntiago Botero. Won one big time trial and was all of a sudden overly hyped!
> 
> Cunego. Don't be talking about my boy in this thread. In his place, I'll offer up Gilberto Spumoni and his TDF exploits.
> 
> fc


Yep, Botero hardly won anything. 
http://trap-friis.dk/cykling/colombia.Botero.htm
And Simoni: I guess any moron with 2 legs can win the Giro twice. Glad to know the world still revolve around TdF. 
I guess Armstrong was hyped as well since he never won a "real" classic?


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Sylvain Chavanel, the next great French hope. He's been the next great French hope for a couple of years now, and even collected a few wins, but he doesn't scare anybody, except for maybe the French.

Of course he took over for the last great French hope, Christophe Moreau.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

mohair_chair said:


> Sylvain Chavanel, the next great French hope. He's been the next great French hope for a couple of years now, and even collected a few wins, but he doesn't scare anybody, except for maybe the French.
> 
> Of course he took over for the last great French hope, Christophe Moreau.


moreau fine, he could not even shine in the hey days of festina. 
Chavanel is 26, give him a chance.


----------



## Jed Peters (Feb 4, 2004)

francois said:


> It's called Team Hype. Only overrated cyclists need apply. This is the team for cyclists who are long on camera time and short on abilities.
> 
> Iban Mayo - Best climber in the world????????????? C'mon. He's a non-factor who never should have been in the spotlight. Who cares if he's Basque and has a nice orange Orbea. He's got no game.
> 
> ...





francois said:


> Satntiago Botero. Won one big time trial and was all of a sudden overly hyped!
> 
> Cunego. Don't be talking about my boy in this thread. In his place, I'll offer up Gilberto Spumoni and his TDF exploits.
> 
> fc



Francis, you're a good guy, but you know nothing about pro cycling.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

mohair_chair said:


> Sylvain Chavanel, the next great French hope. He's been the next great French hope for a couple of years now, and even collected a few wins, but he doesn't scare anybody, except for maybe the French.
> 
> Of course he took over for the last great French hope, Christophe Moreau.


We can offer up anyone who's french that shows great promise. They seem so hungry for a TDF contender that the hype machine revs up a lot!

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Jed Peters said:


> Francis, you're a good guy, but you know nothing about pro cycling.


party poooper!

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

den bakker said:


> Yep, Botero hardly won anything.
> http://trap-friis.dk/cykling/colombia.Botero.htm
> And Simoni: I guess any moron with 2 legs can win the Giro twice. Glad to know the world still revolve around TdF.
> I guess Armstrong was hyped as well since he never won a "real" classic?



Botero... pfffft. What the heck is that list you're showing off.. Wow, a few top tens some races the past three years.

I think he had a great 2002 at Kelme and then they hype got going. Since then, he forgot to show up.

fc


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

francois said:


> It's called Team Hype. Only overrated cyclists need apply. This is the team for cyclists who are long on camera time and short on abilities.
> 
> Iban Mayo - Best climber in the world????????????? C'mon. He's a non-factor who never should have been in the spotlight. Who cares if he's Basque and has a nice orange Orbea. He's got no game.
> 
> ...


Cheap-a$$ hindsight gloating, lame thread. If they don't deserve the attention, why devote a thead to them? The best that can come from it is a little flame war. Rather dissapointing coming from you.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

francois said:


> Botero... pfffft. What the heck is that list you're showing off.. Wow, a few top tens some races the past three years.
> 
> I think he had a great 2002 at Kelme and then they hype got going. Since then, he forgot to show up.
> 
> fc


yeah 21 victories, who gives a f*ck. 
Go back under the bridge


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Mayo won plenty of races and stages and did quite well before the wheels fell off- it happens.

Botero was a solid pro who got T-mobiled (like many other pros like Julich, Livingston, and about six other pros who laters prospered once they left the team where careers die- the anti CSC as it were.)

Simoni won TWO Giros, and did well last year. He's off the list.

Chavanel, Voelkler and especially Moreau all way overhyped and undertalented. Even with ASO's blatent rules machinations to keep them and their sub-par French teams in the GC hunt (nerfing, then later nuking the TTT, cutting back the climbing each year, especially compared to the Giro and Vuelta), they have come up short. 

Danielson made a bad choice for his first team (the terribly run Fassa team, where GC contenders went to die), but won the TdG and did well in the Vuelta last year.

Landis is the real deal, mentioning him is laughably misplaced. 

------

Let's keep the name calling to a minimum- mmmkay?


----------



## wheezer (Sep 21, 2004)

*i was going to say ...*

... cunego, but someone beat me to it. so i'll float diluca instead based on a good possibility that he'll fall short this year in trying to transform himself into a GT contender after a miraculous performance in last year's giro.


----------



## Fredke (Dec 10, 2004)

*Chris Horner*

Mayo has been a real head-case the last several years and I agree that he's overhyped, but if you look back he did used to have game. He still has the record time for going over Ventoux and his 2004 win at the Dauphine was for real. None of this means that he's ever going to be a tour contender, but the man can climb with the best of them.

Voeckler is a cheap shot. He's an decent rider who got lucky in '04 and did the best he could with it. The press went overboard but I never saw any sign the he was pushing the hype machine. 

I don't think either of these two ever ran his mouth the way Horner does and although I have much respect for Horner, he never turned in anywhere near the results these two did.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Coolhand said:


> Mayo won plenty of races and stages and did quite well before the wheels fell off- it happens.
> 
> Botero was a solid pro who got T-mobiled (like many other pros like Julich, Livingston, and about six other pros who laters prospered once they left the team where careers die- the anti CSC as it were.)


Got 't-mobiled'. That's a good one. What is wrong with that team??? I remember Kevin Livingston. That was a highly touted defection. But then it's like they sucked the life out of him.

francois


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

wheezer said:


> ... cunego, but someone beat me to it. so i'll float diluca instead based on a good possibility that he'll fall short this year in trying to transform himself into a GT contender after a miraculous performance in last year's giro.


No, no, no, no. I said already, do not say cunego.

Di luca had THE finest year last year. Absolutely incredible!!

francois


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

rogger said:


> Cheap-a$$ hindsight gloating, lame thread. If they don't deserve the attention, why devote a thead to them? The best that can come from it is a little flame war. Rather dissapointing coming from you.


I'm just mixing it up Rogger. I'm learning a few things too and having fun along the way.

You watch, come the tour. I'm going to take bets on Ullrich and get some action on this board.

Ullrich... good thing no one's mentioned him yet. It's Ullrich for the TDF 2006 followed by Cunego and Horner!!!!!

francois


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

francois said:


> Got 't-mobiled'. That's a good one. What is wrong with that team??? I remember Kevin Livingston. That was a highly touted defection. But then it's like they sucked the life out of him.
> 
> francois


Lots of riders disappeared at T-Mobile, but I wouldn't count Livingston among them. I never saw him as a leader, only a domestique, and I think he did quite well working for Ullrich. Remember, he was right there when Ullrich did his famous endo at the Tour, when Lance waited.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

mohair_chair said:


> Lots of riders disappeared at T-Mobile, but I wouldn't count Livingston among them. I never saw him as a leader, only a domestique, and I think he did quite well working for Ullrich. Remember, he was right there when Ullrich did his famous endo at the Tour, when Lance waited.


Livingston not a leader...agreed. I just never saw him on any of the key climbs. It seems every climb where he was needed. He was off the back.

Is he even still around? I thought he was a young guy?

Lance was actually waiting for his ole bud Livingston btw.

francois


----------



## Jed Peters (Feb 4, 2004)

francois said:


> Ullrich... good thing no one's mentioned him yet. It's Ullrich for the TDF 2006 followed by Cunego and Horner!!!!!
> 
> francois


Horner won't crack top 15.

Cunego will pull out. Legs are too young for that race.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*well I only mentioned Damiano because*

he had a monster year, was claimed to be 'the next big thing' and dropped off the map.
He had some illnesses but if he can't revive his career he will indeed be 'overhyped'
though I am pulling for him. I like the guy but have to call it like I see it. Hamilton, well desoite the little twin, L-B-L,some high GT finishes, Olympic Gold, well wiped out by the scandal, same goes for Heras. Neither would I say were overhyped. Anyone who thought Heras would be a TdF threat was silly, he's built for the Vuelta but if there are long,mean ITT's he folds like Laundry.


----------



## Sintesi (Nov 13, 2001)

mohair_chair said:


> Sylvain Chavanel, the next great French hope. He's been the next great French hope for a couple of years now, and even collected a few wins, but he doesn't scare anybody, except for maybe the French.
> 
> Of course he took over for the last great French hope, Christophe Moreau.


Damn beat me to it. I can't tell you how many times that guy screwed me in my TdF fantasy team pools. It's embarrassing.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

den bakker said:


> yeah 21 victories, who gives a f*ck.
> Go back under the bridge


Den Bakker, I'm just mixing it up, and spicing up the forum a tad. I don't agree with you but no need to get hostiiiile.

francois


----------



## bill (Feb 5, 2004)

> Voeckler is a cheap shot. He's an decent rider who got lucky in '04 and did the best he could with it. The press went overboard but I never saw any sign the he was pushing the hype machine.


amen. what he said.
what that guy did for ten days or whatever it was in yellow was inspiring. awe-inspiring. total class. we all should have guts like that.
and it's not his fault that he's french.


----------



## Sintesi (Nov 13, 2001)

francois said:


> It's called Team Hype. Only overrated cyclists need apply. This is the team for cyclists who are long on camera time and short on abilities.
> 
> Iban Mayo - Best climber in the world????????????? C'mon. He's a non-factor who never should have been in the spotlight. Who cares if he's Basque and has a nice orange Orbea. He's got no game.
> 
> ...



You need a sprinter. I hear Baden Cooke is available for cheap these days. 

It's too bad Abraham Olano retired. He would have made a great GC man on team hype.

Guess you'll have to settle on Levi Leipheimer or Francisco Mancebo or (dare I say it?) Joseba Beloki.


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

I don't see how Heras can be on the list - you have to be hyped before you can be overhyped and he never even got much pub in Spain, plus he had results a lot of riders would kill [themselves] for.

I find it interesting that so many of these favorites turned failures seem to have failed right about the time the drug testing started to get some teeth.


----------



## Jed Peters (Feb 4, 2004)

Sintesi said:


> You need a sprinter. I hear Baden Cooke is available for cheap these days.


Don't know how hyped you can be wearing a green jersey in the Tour as much as he has....


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Sintesi said:


> You need a sprinter. I hear Baden Cooke is available for cheap these days.
> 
> It's too bad Abraham Olano retired. He would have made a great GC man on team hype.
> 
> Guess you'll have to settle on Levi Leipheimer or Francisco Mancebo or (dare I say it?) Joseba Beloki.


Baden Cooke and Olano are good choices. Beloki was the real deal until the injury- since then he isn't remotely the same. 

Paco Mancebo is hyped? On what planet? Heck he always finishes very high in GC (higher then golden boy, few results Valverde on his own team was was hyped to the sky for a single stage win) and gets zip love. Plus he always looks like he is dying on the bike- got to love that.

Leipheimer won a Tour last year (Germany) over Ullrich who was trying his best. I will take that.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

I agree, do not mention Cunego. He blew the field apart in the 2004 Giro -- if you watched the 2004 Giro, you know what I mean -- and then got slammed with mono in 2005, yet (unlike Mayo after getting past mono) still managed to win a few races in 2005. 

Cunego had an excellent Vuelta a Murcia just two weeks ago and will be a serious Giro challenger in 2006 and will look for a stage victory in his first TdF. The Kid will be 25, so let's back off of him -- he's no Mayo or Voeckler.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Sintesi said:


> You need a sprinter. I hear Baden Cooke is available for cheap these days.
> 
> It's too bad Abraham Olano retired. He would have made a great GC man on team hype.
> 
> Guess you'll have to settle on Levi Leipheimer or Francisco Mancebo or (dare I say it?) Joseba Beloki.


Going in to the vault now dawg! Here's what I heard about Baden Cooke last year:
"Française Des Jeux is like a locomotive leading off their sprinter Baden Cooke. They peel off one by one sacrificing themselves for their sprinter. They have handed the sprint on a silver platter. And Baden Cooke takes fifth place."

It seems I heard this same tale over and over last year. 

Olano, I heard his name A LOT. Not in the results column though. Beloki gets a pass. Injured guys not allowed in team hype.

Mancebo, I didn't hear too much hype. But I did hear about him loud and clear on the hilltop finishes. Maan, what a fighter. And an ugly one at that. He looked the hunchback of Notre Dame with his form and his grimace but he always finished with the heads of state.

francois

p.s. Our guest speakers on this team are:
Robbie McEwen - rider relations and sportsmanlike conduct seminar
Tyler Hamilton - Handling and pack riding 101


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

fornaca68 said:


> I agree, do not mention Cunego. He blew the field apart in the 2004 Giro -- if you watched the 2004 Giro, you know what I mean -- and then got slammed with mono in 2005, yet (unlike Mayo after getting past mono) still managed to win a few races in 2005.
> 
> Cunego had an excellent Vuelta a Murcia just two weeks ago and will be a serious Giro challenger in 2006 and will look for a stage victory in his first TdF. The Kid will be 25, so let's back off of him -- he's no Mayo or Voeckler.


Voeckler's gonna kick his tail! 

I agree with you 1 million percent fornaca68. I hope to be hearing a lot about Cunego in the next 10 years!

fc


----------



## wheezer (Sep 21, 2004)

*okay, so how about ...*

... vino? 

1998	Four Days of Dunkirk
1999	Dauphiné Libéré
2000	1 stage, Vuelta a España
1 stage, Tour of Switzerland

a couple of stage wins and you're a favorite for the TdF? c'mon.


by the way, there's no such thing as "overhyped." if you're "hyped," it means you get more attention than you deserve. saying someone is overhyped is like saying they're "overaddicted" to crack. you are or you're not. (good thread francois!)


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

do your homework and come back



wheezer said:


> ... vino?
> 
> 1998	Four Days of Dunkirk
> 1999	Dauphiné Libéré
> ...


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*how about Boogerd?*

to guaranatee a nice 3rd in a classic?


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

atpjunkie said:


> to guaranatee a nice 3rd in a classic?


I am sure he could always become the leadout man for Rebbelin, he certainly knows the routine by now. 
One of the few sensible suggestions so far.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

bill said:


> amen. what he said.
> what that guy did for ten days or whatever it was in yellow was inspiring. awe-inspiring. total class. we all should have guts like that.
> and it's not his fault that he's french.


He was spotted a 10-minute lead over the TDF GC contenders. He made the most of it. I think it's great. I don't have a problem with that.

What I had a hard time with was how I kept hearing his name over and over in 2005. He was even picked by some as a top 10 TDF contender. Also, I could be wrong but it seemed like he kept going on these breakaways to maximize his camera 'ham-it-up' time. Opportunistic and good for the sponsors maybe but I'm not looking forward to more of that in 2006.

francois


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

francois said:


> He was spotted a 10-minute lead over the TDF GC contenders. He made the most of it. I think it's great. I don't have a problem with that.
> 
> What I had a hard time with was how I kept hearing his name over and over in 2005. He was even picked by some as a top 10 TDF contender. Also, I could be wrong but it seemed like he kept going on these breakaways to maximize his camera 'ham-it-up' time. Opportunistic and good for the sponsors maybe but I'm not looking forward to more of that in 2006.
> 
> francois


So what would you like him to do in TdF? Sit around in the peleton until he gets spit out on the first steep climbs and end up as number 40 or so overall, or actually try and go for a stage win on some of the stages that are suited for him? 
Or maybe he should wait for the mass sprint. Yeah, thats it.


----------



## bill (Feb 5, 2004)

> Also, I could be wrong but it seemed like he kept going on these breakaways to maximize his camera 'ham-it-up' time.


sport as visibility-grabbing, sponsor-satisfying entertainment? with exciting, race-making if suicidal attacks? 
I'm shocked, shocked, I tell you, to learn that gambling is going on in this establishment.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

bill said:


> sport as visibility-grabbing, sponsor-satisfying entertainment? with exciting, race-making if suicidal attacks?
> I'm shocked, shocked, I tell you, to learn that gambling is going on in this establishment.


Like I said, it's: " opportunistic and good for the sponsors"

I'm not saying he's doing anything wrong. I'm just not looking forward to all the camera and attention time to such a non-factor.

Give him a couple of wins this year and I'll ease up on the heckling.

francois


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

Coolhand said:


> Botero was a solid pro who got *T-mobiled*


That is hilarious. It will enter into my cycling lexicon, thanks.


----------



## bill (Feb 5, 2004)

> to such a non-factor.


no one who has been in yellow half of a Tour can be dismissed categorically as a non-factor.
The guy never seemed to duplicate his success, I'll grant you that, but, non-factor? You do not have to win to be a factor. You only have to threaten. Who among us knows who got gassed chasing down the likes of Voeckler, thereby ruining that rider's chances? That's bicycle racing.
What's the old saying? Bicycle racing is about making the other guy clean his plate before you clean yours. Voeckler, and guys like Voeckler (he may not be the best example -- Vino and Horner are better examples, probably -- Jens Voigt, too), get other guys to clean their plates, and don't always get around to cleaning their own.


----------



## Sintesi (Nov 13, 2001)

Coolhand said:


> Baden Cooke and Olano are good choices. Beloki was the real deal until the injury- since then he isn't remotely the same.
> 
> Paco Mancebo is hyped? On what planet? Heck he always finishes very high in GC (higher then golden boy, few results Valverde on his own team was was hyped to the sky for a single stage win) and gets zip love. Plus he always looks like he is dying on the bike- got to love that.
> 
> Leipheimer won a Tour last year (Germany) over Ullrich who was trying his best. I will take that.


Mancebo ain't never has and ain't never will gonna win nothin big. "nuff said. He's kind of a tease. A lot of promise mighty few deliveries. There's a whole mess of talent that's going to pass him by in the next 2 years. You'll forget all his GREAT top 10 finishes 10-20 minutes down on the GC all the time 24-7 trust me.

Beloki was a wheel sucker and a half BEFORE the crash. Podium or no he wasn't on any sort of champion trajectory. First time I've ever seen that guy attack anyone was in 2003 and he still managed to come in 6th just barely ahead of a guy with a broken collar bone. Well actually he did attack armstrong for about 40 yards on Ventoux the year before. People still talk about the day Beloki seized the tour by the neck for 20 seconds before being squashed like a bug. It was like magic time whenever that guy lit up the field.

Leipheimer is much much like Mancebo. He will break many hearts. Tour of Germany isn't exactly on par with say the Dauphine Libere or Paris Nice for that matter. It's nice and it's a REAL IMPORTANT VICTORY tho - if your German that is.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Sintesi said:


> Mancebo ain't never has and ain't never will gonna win nothin big. "nuff said. He's kind of a tease. A lot of promise mighty few deliveries. There's a whole mess of talent that's going to pass him by in the next 2 years. You'll forget all his GREAT top 10 finishes 10-20 minutes down on the GC all the time 24-7 trust me.
> 
> Beloki was a wheel sucker and a half BEFORE the crash. Podium or no he wasn't on any sort of champion trajectory. First time I've ever seen that guy attack anyone was in 2003 and he still managed to come in 6th just barely ahead of a guy with a broken collar bone. Well actually he did attack armstrong for about 40 yards on Ventoux the year before. People still talk about the day Beloki seized the tour by the neck for 20 seconds before being squashed like a bug. It was like magic time whenever that guy lit up the field.
> 
> Leipheimer is much much like Mancebo. He will break many hearts. Tour of Germany isn't exactly on par with say the Dauphine Libere or Paris Nice for that matter. It's nice and it's a REAL IMPORTANT VICTORY tho - if your German that is.


I'm not sure I agree with you but you're now my favorite poster. Sticking your neck out, leaving no stone unturned and peeing in the wind!!

'wheel sucker and a half ..." Bravo!!

francois


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

*Wow.......*

To all you armchair bike race experts. If you had ever raced ONE road race at even a high amateur level you would know how hard it is to pull the V. Ripping on guys who haven't won as many races as you think they should shows that you know little about the pain and suffering involved.


----------



## bill (Feb 5, 2004)

> If you had ever raced ONE road race at even a high amateur level you would know how hard it is to pull the V.


amen. 
and, to attack? geezooey. fuhgetaboutit.


----------



## Sintesi (Nov 13, 2001)

francois said:


> I'm not sure I agree with you but you're now my favorite poster. Sticking your neck out, leaving no stone unturned and peeing in the wind!!
> 
> 'wheel sucker and a half ..." Bravo!!
> 
> francois


I represent the looney tune mad crank sect of RBRdom.

What's a barstool sports discussion w/out a few crackpot assertions to rile up the gang?

They're just lucky I didn't start pounding on Hincapie.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Sintesi said:


> They're just lucky I didn't start pounding on Hincapie.


I don't think we're ready for that. Jed Peters will pass some kidney rocks. 

francois


----------



## Sintesi (Nov 13, 2001)

francois said:


> I don't think we're ready for that. Jed Peters will pass some kidney rocks.
> 
> francois


Always Jed with the kidney rocks. 

; )


----------



## Jed Peters (Feb 4, 2004)

francois said:


> I don't think we're ready for that. Jed Peters will pass some kidney rocks.
> 
> francois


Oooooh baggin on G? Don't even go there!


----------



## Jed Peters (Feb 4, 2004)

OnTheRivet said:


> To all you armchair bike race experts. If you had ever raced ONE road race at even a high amateur level you would know how hard it is to pull the V. Ripping on guys who haven't won as many races as you think they should shows that you know little about the pain and suffering involved.


Touche!

My wifey won ONE race last year....stage 1 tour of utah and wore the leader's jersey for the next 2 days....that was a SUCCESSFUL year as far as I was concerned...

But if you're a racer, sometime's that's not good enough!


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

What about . . . Axel Merckx? Famous last name, lots of face time, not that many results compared to face time.


----------



## bill (Feb 5, 2004)

fornaca68 said:


> What about . . . Axel Merckx? Famous last name, lots of face time, not that many results compared to face time.


There are champions, and there are race animators, and there are extraordinary workers. Axel is a race animator. He does very well at it. He may not always win or even consistently win, but he's always dangerous. A guy like Hincapie is an extraordinary, extraordinary worker. He's not really a champion. He's strong, though, exceptionally strong, and it is wrong to say he is any kind of a disappointment (other than maybe to himself) because he doesn't convert that strength to multiple big-profile wins. It's more mental than physical, I have to believe.
Vaughters did a piece on this in one of the rags. He said up-front that he was honored and humbled to ride with stronger guys, guys with neither the results nor the profile he had but who really were in many ways better riders. Vaughter's talent was being able to, on a good day, convert, and in return he earned the support of these stronger guys. That's bicycle racing. 
I see it in my club. There are guys who can ride away from everyone else, but, somehow, on race day, some get up for the win and some don't. The trick is figuring this out and knowing who to work for, who's going to falter, etc., and then use everyone to their strengths.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Jed Peters said:


> Touche!
> 
> My wifey won ONE race last year....stage 1 tour of utah and wore the leader's jersey for the next 2 days....that was a SUCCESSFUL year as far as I was concerned...
> 
> But if you're a racer, sometime's that's not good enough!



Holy thread hijack!

I had to resize that photo btw. It was causing the browser to scroll horizontally.

fc


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Agree. Floyd's showing up big time so far. As far as remarks about Axel Merckx, he's screwed. You expect him to be spectacular because of genetics, but it's not so. A good, solid peleton rider. He'd ride the legs off any of us, for sure.


----------



## Jed Peters (Feb 4, 2004)

francois said:


> Holy thread hijack!
> 
> I had to resize that photo btw. It was causing the browser to scroll horizontally.
> 
> fc


Not really...she raced in "pro" races and I was just stating how hard it is to actually win a race....especially at the 1/2 pro women's level or the pro/1 men's level.

Thanks for the resize.

PS: Hincapie's 2 wins in Tour of Cali this year, Dauphine last year, podium finishes in classics, win in a stage, uspro win a couple years back, k-b-k, etc. don't show me that he's just a "worker". (Even though he's worked his ass off for the Boss the last 7 years)


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Jed Peters said:


> Not really...she raced in "pro" races and I was just stating how hard it is to actually win a race....especially at the 1/2 pro women's level or the pro/1 men's level.
> 
> Thanks for the resize.
> 
> PS: Hincapie's 2 wins in Tour of Cali this year, Dauphine last year, podium finishes in classics, win in a stage, uspro win a couple years back, k-b-k, etc. don't show me that he's just a "worker". (Even though he's worked his ass off for the Boss the last 7 years)


 
Hiiiijack! Stay on topic man.

Don't get all defensive about Hincapie. Nobody's bagging on him (yet). Cunego's gonna spank his tail btw.

francois


----------



## giovanni sartori (Feb 5, 2004)

Jed Peters said:


> Not really...she raced in "pro" races and I was just stating how hard it is to actually win a race....especially at the 1/2 pro women's level or the pro/1 men's level.
> 
> Thanks for the resize.
> 
> PS: Hincapie's 2 wins in Tour of Cali this year, Dauphine last year, podium finishes in classics, win in a stage, uspro win a couple years back, k-b-k, etc. don't show me that he's just a "worker". (Even though he's worked his ass off for the Boss the last 7 years)


Don't forget Ghent-Wavelgem and San Fran Grand Prix.


----------



## Steve-O (Jan 28, 2004)

*Ever in a fantasy cycling league*

If you've ever done Cyclingnew or Performance's fantasy cycling you'll start to figure out some of the overhyped guys...

*Julio Perez Cuapio* - Won the climbers jersey in the Giro a few years back and has fallen off the map ever since.

*Ivan Quaranta* - A sprinter who's only a threat on tabletop flat stages... The slightest of hills and you can write this guy off.. 

*Angelo Furlan* - Looked like a promising sprinter a few years ago... But hasn't done much lately (especially on my TdF fantasy team last year!)...


----------



## Jed Peters (Feb 4, 2004)

francois said:


> Hiiiijack! Stay on topic man.
> 
> Don't get all defensive about Hincapie. Nobody's bagging on him (yet). Cunego's gonna spank his tail btw.
> 
> francois


Ugh.

Cunego's legs are too young for le tour.

He'll drop out.



giovanni sartori said:


> Don't forget Ghent-Wavelgem and San Fran Grand Prix.



SF is not a "real" race. Never has been.

Ghent...yep that was a biggie.

You heard it here first.

George top 7.


----------



## Steve-O (Jan 28, 2004)

*And How could I forget*

*Cadel Evans* - Always hyped for his MTB exploits but never the climber / GC contender that people have picked him to be....


----------



## cadence90 (Sep 12, 2004)

Mr. Francois:
I told you already to stop calling me!
I don't want to join your stupido Team Hype.
Mannaggia!!!

Now, leave me alone or I'll slug you: I'm in a really bad mood, again.

Signed,
_F. Casagrande_

PS: Frankie VDB and I are getting angry together this weekend, so, no, he can't join your team either! 
So, just leave us alone, maybe call up Oscarito Sevilla. He's nice, too nice.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

cadence90 said:


> Mr. Francois:
> I told you already to stop calling me!
> I don't want to join your stupido Team Hype.
> Mannaggia!!!
> ...


Ciao Francesco. You can also be manager of fan relations.

Oscarito, you've just been t-mobiled!!

fc


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Oh man, how could we forget Ivan Quaranta! Probably the most pathetic rider of all time. He could get dropped hard on an overpass, then his whole team would have to go back and drag him back to the peloton. I don't understand how anyone would ever want to work for him, since he required so much and gave so little. For some reason, Bob Roll loves the guy.


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

cadence90 said:


> Mr. Francois:
> I told you already to stop calling me!
> I don't want to join your stupido Team Hype.
> Mannaggia!!!
> ...


Big House and Sevilla deserve spots on the team but VDB is one of the few riders who couldn't be overhyped. How can you overhype someone with more talent than god? But for the Most Wasted Talent team he is team captain, hall of famer, professor emeritus, dean, exalted ruler and any other title you can give him.

ps. HIncapie isn't a disappointment to himself and that's the problem - not a champion's mentality (and a D- in tactics doesn't help either. Most of the time he is riding not to lose rather than to win).


----------



## beaker (Feb 2, 2005)

*Another TMob victim*



Steve-O said:


> *Cadel Evans* - Always hyped for his MTB exploits but never the climber / GC contender that people have picked him to be....


Remember, Cadel was one bad stage away from possibly winning the Giro one year. Since then he has:

1)Been another TMobile victim

2.) Broken both of his collarbones at least 8 times each season.

Last year was his first year really getting to race for himself, he hit a top 10 in the TdF. Not too shabby in my opinion and a good starting point for a GC effort. I'm not sure if he has a GT podium finish in him, but a consistent top 5 may be realistic.

Overhyped? Nah, not yet. Michael Rogers and Bradley McGee as GC threats was definitely overhyped, but Cadel is just getting his shot.


----------



## Fredke (Dec 10, 2004)

francois said:


> What I had a hard time with was how I kept hearing his name over and over in 2005. ... it seemed like he kept going on these breakaways to maximize his camera 'ham-it-up' time. Opportunistic and good for the sponsors maybe but I'm not looking forward to more of that in 2006.


Two separate things: the press was stupid for picking him as a contender, but there's a long tradition of suicide breakaways. Not to put Voeckler in the class of Jens Voigt, but JV has kept a lot of otherwise dull tour stages interesting over the years with suicide attacks. I also enjoyed clowns like Jacky Durrand. What's the alternative? Four hours of Discovery setting tempo?

What Voeckler deserves respect for is not the foolish notion that he will ever be a major contender, but for the respect he showed the race by fighting so hard during his brief interval in yellow. Any man who can suffer as he did in the Pyrenees gets my respect regardless where he comes in the standings.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

mohair_chair said:


> Oh man, how could we forget Ivan Quaranta! Probably the most pathetic rider of all time. He could get dropped hard on an overpass, then his whole team would have to go back and drag him back to the peloton. I don't understand how anyone would ever want to work for him, since he required so much and gave so little. For some reason, Bob Roll loves the guy.





beaker said:


> Remember, Cadel was one bad stage away from possibly winning the Giro one year. Since then he has:
> ...
> 
> Last year was his first year really getting to race for himself, he hit a top 10 in the TdF. Not too shabby in my opinion and a good starting point for a GC effort. I'm not sure if he has a GT podium finish in him, but a consistent top 5 may be realistic.
> ...


Wonderful observations guys. I think a lot of the hype issue stems from the broadcasting we get in the US. We hear of the chatter every time.

Roll: "And there's EEVAN QWARANTAAAA, a powerful biker. Note Paul that he from colombiya and you have to rrrrolll the tongue. I think the race today will be between him and Bradley McGee.

Paul: "And there goes Cadel, the MOUNTAIN BIKER. What a brilliant climber he is. He is trying to follow the footsteps of little Miguel Martinezzz. Landis used to MOUNTAIN BIKE too so he should do quite well. And look at that move by Jens Voight!!! He is turning a massive gear. He is beast of a man!! His move is covered by the brilliant Axel Merckx. Hello Eddy, if you're watching."

Phil: "I really like this guy Voelkler. He really is a nice young man and deserves a win today. Big George, who is one of the best racers in the world today is watching him like a hawk. My money is on Botero."

nyuk, nyuk, 
francois


----------



## bill (Feb 5, 2004)

> What Voeckler deserves respect for is not the foolish notion that he will ever be a major contender, but for the respect he showed the race by fighting so hard during his brief interval in yellow. Any man who can suffer as he did in the Pyrenees gets my respect regardless where he comes in the standings.


well said. my sentiments exactly.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

bill said:


> well said. my sentiments exactly.


I agree. Good call.

francois


----------



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

*What about Oscar Seville?*

He seemed to have lost it after leaving Kelme.. both him and Aitor Gonzalez actually


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*T-Mobbed or as I like to refer to it*

sucked into the Pink Hole. Doesn't that sound dirty?
but it is, a talent sucking vortex unless your name is Jan. 
savoldelli, Sevilla, botero, evans, etc... talk about taking a couple years off your life.it's like the opium den of cycling. great riders disappear for a couple to finally leave the pink haze and resume their careers. 

Vino? sorry folks way too many results L-B-L, some smaller Tour stages, a couple P-N,
and a win on the Champs. Same goes for Georgie, most the guys on this list would sell their souls for 'loser Palmares' like these.

I'm with jed, GH is going places this season.


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

atpjunkie said:


> sucked into the Pink Hole.


 I think you are supposed to strap a 2x4 to your ass to keep that from happening. That phrase really leaves a bad aftertaste.


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

francois said:


> p.s. Our guest speakers on this team are:
> Robbie McEwen - rider relations and sportsmanlike conduct seminar


Haha, of course, bag on Robbie for his little brawls...he ain't "overhyped" though.

He can win in the bunch any way, over anyone; Boonen, Petacchi, Freire, it don't matter; he's got wins pouring from every orifice. Even if Lance and Cipo had a love child, McEwen could beat 'em in the sprint.


----------



## CabDoctor (Jun 11, 2005)

We still need a sprinter for Team Hype. I nominate Salvatore Commeso.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

CabDoctor said:


> We still need a sprinter for Team Hype. I nominate Salvatore Commeso.


You are joking aren't you?

This guy had the balls to stop within the final kilometre and then led out Vinokourov and still won.

Not bad for a 5'5" "sprinter" who spent most of his career in the Saeco Red Train for Cipo!


----------



## CabDoctor (Jun 11, 2005)

ultimobici said:


> You are joking aren't you?
> 
> This guy had the balls to stop within the final kilometre and then led out Vinokourov and still won.
> 
> Not bad for a 5'5" "sprinter" who spent most of his career in the Saeco Red Train for Cipo!


And that's the last we every saw of him......winning that is. Now that cipos gone how many times did we see him in a break NOT work. The truth is, for as much time as we see him in front of the camera, whether its in the front, back, or inside the peleton, he has very little to show for it.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Steve-O said:


> *Cadel Evans* - Always hyped for his MTB exploits but never the climber / GC contender that people have picked him to be....


Only cause he got T-Mobiled. 

Rode fine again last year (especially in Le Tour) once he escaped from that team. Makes you wonder what Vino will do now that he's free of the crazy atmosphere and poor decisions that was the pink and black trainwreck. Heck with a new overall DS, I fret that the predictible suckitute that happens to any talent transfers to that squad may not be as inevitible.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

CabDoctor said:


> And that's the last we every saw of him......winning that is. Now that cipos gone how many times did we see him in a break NOT work. The truth is, for as much time as we see him in front of the camera, whether its in the front, back, or inside the peleton, he has very little to show for it.


But no one has hyped him up, have they?


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

ultimobici said:


> But no one has hyped him up, have they?


I agree. I haven't heard of Salvatore except when he is doing something. Coverage of effort and achievement is a great thing.

Hype is when athletes, the press, tv, the internet, the forums pump someone pre or post race disproportionately to their pedaling achievement. And hype is not a bad thing per se. But too much hype? We can poke fun at it a little right?

fc


----------

